# Not sure how this works...



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, so I understand (for the most part) the install and operation of turbos and superchargers. Both allow for more air and thus more fuel to enter the engine. Now the question I have is: Can you have both on an engine? If so what is the setup like.... From what I know a turbo or twin-turbo set-up is usually mounted off to the side of the engine on the exhaust system, and the pressure is routed back up to the throttle body...? And a supercharger sits on top of the throttle body and pressurizes air directly from the engine bay... 

So if you used them both in the same application, if its even possible, would u just have a heck of alot of boost. reduce turbo lag? IDK just wondering if its ever been done/or possible for that matter...

TiM


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

In the 80's Lancia's WRC Delta S4 group B car had a turbo-supercharged 4 cylinder engine. 

http://www.rallycars.com/Cars/wrc_statistics.html


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Anything is possible,,you would have to totally rebuild your engine up to handle all that boost. Pretty much all new internals. Would have to lower the compression down to around 8:1... then you would have to beef up the tranny, the drive train. bigger wheels, body work to make the tires fit,,,etc,,, only money...


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I must not have been clear.... Or maybe I accidentally answer'd my own question...? You can run already boosted air into a supercharger and then boost it further? I know that one team did it, but realistically do people do it. I'm mean without much hassle aside from tranny etc....


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Any stock motor can only handle only so much compression. Force air in and you must increase the fuel to have the correct mixture.
A larger explosion in the combustion chamber is the result.
Engines are designed to handle pressure or normal aspiration.
Production turbo cars are lower compresssion to relieve the stress on the head, piston, rods, crank, block, pan...every part of the engine...then the rest of the drive train...frame..uni body..every part on the car.
Prodution turbo or supercharged engines are designed to handle the boost.

The LS-X engine is designed for no pressure induction. It uses higher compression which; by the way; is an age old battle for HP vs charged. 

However most every engine can handle some extra boost. There are plenty of aftermarket turbos and superchargers for most every engine. 

There is no way to explain this. You are on the www, do reseach. Sure it can be done. Just money...you can put a jet engine in a car...there are plenty but not every day drivers.

No its not realistic, but if you have the money go for it.
Maybe this..yes if you add boosted air into a blower even more boost will result

Read these,
http://www.answers.com/topic/top-fuel
http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/turbotech.html


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks blue that was real helpful info...


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I had to study velocities back in college and that was long time ago.
My physics professor wasn't cool enough to discuss turbos or superchargers.
I know it much more complex than simply running turbo charged air into a compressor/supercharger. 

I know that turbo's with superchargers works because its been done as mentioned.
550 horsies out of a 1.8 liter @ 6800 RPM
This group B rally cars were allowed to use all available technolgy...FAI axed the B program after several drivers and spectators were killed. Cars were deemed uncontrolable...the car was very light....kevlar body etc

A better example would be the 89-92 Nissan March Super Turbo. Never allowed in the states. Search that one and you get production car answers about the complexities of turbos and superchargers. here is one
http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/A_2216/article.html
One mechanical horsepower also equals 745.699 watts or *.746 kW *(kilowatts) of electrical horsepower.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsepower#SAE_gross_horsepower

You CAN do almost anything and I am all for it. Man can fly and breathe underwater.Physics and the human body dictate limits.

Fun question for an egg/gear head
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ZoCCwoedE

Cheers
Blue


----------



## mshouppe (Mar 29, 2007)

Now, I'm no engineer (wait...yes I am!), but I don't think running a turbo and supercharger AT THE SAME TIME would work. Here's why:

The supercharger is basically a machine that moves a massive amount of air from the inlet to the outlet. We'll call that amount "X". 

A turbocharger does the exact same thing. However, if you connect the outlet of the s/c to the inlet of the t/c, the maximum amount of air that the t/c will compress is "X".

This makes one of the two pointless. The Nissan from above uses a control valve that switches between the two. This way, you benefit from the low-rpm boost of the s/c, and the high-rpm boost of the t/c.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks mshouppe thats kinda what I was getting at.... Im still curious however. Is their anyway (i know, i know if u have enough money) that both the T/C and the S/C would have separate inputs into the TB. i.e. both work separately until the connection to the TB so that the S/C can still feed air via a "ram air" style hood. I don't have a good understanding of how either system connects to the TB so thats my question I guess.... I'll try and research some more.......


----------

